# Finish this sentence: Send Wirelessly To....



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in the habit of renaming my Kindle every so often just to make this statement more amusing. I'm running out of ideas and am certain you guys have some. Near as I can tell you get 28 spaces and all punctuation that can be made on your Kindle is allowed. (I've tested a lot...  ). 

Here are some I've used:

Just Across the Room
Jupiter and Back
Right over there by the cat
my left foot
my Sony Ereader

What should my Kindle be called next?  (Sorry, I'm cheap...No Prizes) (Feel Free to steal any name you'd like though  )


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

In one ear, out the other


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Behind the yak


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Behind the yak


 In one yak, out the other


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Kindle 2 (as in Feb 9th, K2)


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

send wirelessly to....

                            someone else


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

BambiB said:


> In one yak, out the other


yak of all trades


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

to hell and back,

to occupant.

this space left blank

Sin City

The Batcave

The Fortress of Solitude 

Area 51.


my Amazing Kindle


you by mistake.


a laden swallow.


The Restaurant at the End of the Universe


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Just in case somebody reading this doesn't have a Kindle and has no idea what I'm talking about...When you are looking at a Kindle book on Amazon you are presented with the option to purchase it. This button says "Send Wirelessly To" and then has your Kindle's name underneath.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

A man named Sue

My brain

someone who won't expect it


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The Restaurant at the End of the Universe


much too long vampy...you only get 28 (or possibly 29) spaces!


----------



## etiz (Dec 25, 2008)

the girl next door
my aching back
nirvana
the overseas operator
the faerie realm
my inner child


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

my left foot
hell and back
zanzibar
venus and mars  (for married couples with 2 kindles of course) 
my mummy  (but she doesn't have a kindle)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

me


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

the eyes of texas
flamingo road (my k2 medge cover is fuschia and i love flamingos  now if someone would just sell a bedazzeled , blinged out cover all would be perfect)
neverneverland


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

sylvia said:


> me


you


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Send wirelessly to..... my evil twin


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The Yellow Brick Road
Through the Looking Glass
The man in the moon


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> much too long vampy...you only get 28 (or possibly 29) spaces!


But he gets total credit for that anyway, as Hitchhiker's answers always do. What if we tightened that puppy up to Milliways, which is the actual name of the restaurant?



> a laden swallow.


Vampy, are you suggesting that coconuts are migratory?

How about:
Levi who is called Biff
The Mad Tea Party
Istanbul not Constantinople
Camelot, it's just a model


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

the cone of silence
Kilauea Crater
the top of Mount Fuji (or your favorite peak)
the bottom of Death Valley
the bottom of the ocean
the belly of a whale


** this is fun!**

Ann


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> My cone of silence
> 
> Ann


I like this a lot. Maybe it will be a feature on K4?



robin.goodfellow said:


> Camelot, it's just a model


Funny


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

A Horse with No Name


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Send wirelessly to..... my evil twin


Oh crap! I thought you were the evil one!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Oh crap! I thought you were the evil one!


Then let's not rule out the possibility there might be four of you in all.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Narnia
that farmhouse, there (Boy Meets World reference... lol)
the days of yore
Diagon Alley
the guy next to me
Ricky Ricardo
your mom


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

My first thought was *The Moon and Back* and my second was *Silent Hill* although I don't really know if I want my books ending up there.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Vampy, are you suggesting that coconuts are migratory?


Only if held between the beaks of two swallows! I am not sure if they are African or European though!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Your Ad Here
Wire City
the dark side of the moon
my NSA wiretappers
Chad the Alltel Guy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> my NSA wiretappers


Oh THAT one I like.

How about 
The Light in the Attic
Where the Sidewalk Ends


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

the Secret Garden
Watership Down
Peyton Place
Tara
Punxatawney Phil
Colonel Kurtz
20,000 leagues under the sea
none of your beeswax


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

The Cat in the Hat (which is frankly only funny if you're wearing a hat, but still).
My chamber door
Our castle by the sea
The 'Verse
Opus
Bloom County
The House at Pooh Corner
The Hundred Acre Wood
Little Whinging


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Xanadu
Ozymandius
the Ancient Mariner


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Never Never Land
The Bridge to Terabitha,


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

whom it may concern
occupant
Mrs. Chanandler Bong
a galaxy far, far away
the imp inside my Kindle


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

the Old Ones

Mr.Cthulhu

Azathoth. 

my Necronomicon

the Elder Gods 

Paula  Abdul Alhazred

Yig


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Desktop
infinity and beyond!
jail. Do not pass go.
Guglielmo Marconi


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Tim buck two

I know I'm so original LOL


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> jail. Do not pass go.


Ha! You're killing me today Jim!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> Ha! You're killing me today Jim!


That's how _*I*_ roll.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

The Devil and Mrs. Jones

The Brady Bunch

Stasky and Hutch

Remington Steele

Cagney and Lacey

MASH 4077

Pinky and the Brain

Homer Simpson

Jessica Simpson(no relation)

Sim City


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

my adoring fans
the Grand Jury
anbody you want
a redactor
J. K. Rowling


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

I forget. I have amnesia.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

return to sender

Mr Sandman

Leader of the pack

teen Angle

Bobby's Girl

Miss American Pie




J.K Rowling, very good!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

(To go along with Vampy)
Springfield

Anytown, USA
my ex-wife
a brighter tomorrow
Guy Montag  (Clever, eh?  )


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

42


Kim Jong-il


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

John Galt
The Water Tower
Acme Labs
Moe's Bar


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Megadodo Publications


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

(intentionally left blank)


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Occupant
Current resident.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> Occupant


I already used this one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I already used this one.


Me too


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Me too


Me three.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

1313 Mockingbird Lane


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

the cupboard under the stairs


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

0001 Cemetery Lane


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I already used this one.


I was using it for a different address


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Beaver Cleaver


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I was using it for a different address


hahahahahahahahaha

Sirius Cybernetics Corp Complaints Division
The Woods on a Snowy Evening
<this space for rent>
Jurisfiction
Swindon (nothing to be ashamed of)

(How long do you think we have before the OP throws up his hands and yells Uncle?)


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone suggested the Ministries of Truth, Peace, etc from 1984?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

OPie Taylor?

Mayberry RFD

Gomer Pyle USMC

the Village People


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

my neocortex
an undisclosed location
across the 5th Dimension
the Fifth Dimensions
the Age of Aquarius
Santa Claus c/o NY Dist. Court


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The Treeful of Starling
The Garden in my Room
The Motherland
The House Carpenter's Daughter
(^all music related)
Atlantis
Castle Rock (has someone mentioned this one?)


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

the people in my head

everybody

Gary Anderson

the 12Th of never

The mote in god's eye


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> The mote in god's eye


Heechee Station


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Send wirelessly to...

Macondo (guess where I'm from  )
TomorrowLand
Fantasy
be or not to be
3rd star to the right
Siddharta
Pemberly
The Secret
Middle-earth
Hades
The windmills
The Illuminati


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

CuriousLaura said:


> Send wirelessly to...
> 
> The Illuminati


They are automatically forwarded a copy of every order placed anyway.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> They are automatically forwarded a copy of every order placed anyway.


HA LOL


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

LMAO  
I guess I shouldn't say The Bilderberg Group either
LOL


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Send to...
God, so ME
my hands
your room!
the corner (to think about what you've done) 
the principal's office


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> be or not to be


that's hilarious. I can't believe it took us four pages to get to that.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Shopoholic Anonymous
you need help
my lover


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

hell with the consequences.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> hell with the consequences.


stopstopstopstop. My co-workers are all wondering what could possibly be so hilarious over here.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW
Buckingham Palace
Pentagon, Washington, DC 20001 
10 Downing Street
221b Baker Street


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  Was out all day and got back to read this thread and it's a good thing there's no one else in the house because they'd surely think I'd lost my mind.  So many of these are Totally Hilarious!  Do you supposed Amazon would notice if we all started changing our Kindles' names so that they were sending things to such odd locations.

mores suggestions:

the nothing
Dread Pirate Robert's ship
The Fire Swamp
Fantasia
the Second Foundation
my left ear
the bottom of the well
the end of the Internet


Ann


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> (How long do you think we have before the OP throws up his hands and yells Uncle?)


Robin...I started this. I changed my Kindles name to one of these already.... 

Keep 'em coming folks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Pentagon, Washington, DC 20001


To be accurate, the Pentagon is in Arlington, VA 22202. . . .I work there. . .hey! this is great! all the books will come to me!

Oh

Wait

No Whispernet inside the building. 

The National Mall
Abe Lincoln's lap
The Capitol Dome
the belfry
the crypt

Ann


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

House of Office
The Loo
Mr. Crapper
The John
The Netty 
The Privy
The Dunny


theresam


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Robin...I started this. I changed my Kindles name to one of these already....
> 
> Keep 'em coming folks.


lol, sorry. I was feeling too lazy to go back and see who started this gnome toss. This is easily the most fun I've had at work...ever.
Onward!
How about:
err is human
the one I love
hell in a handbasket
boldly go where no man has gone before
boldly split infinitives that have never been split
the wild blue yonder
Disney World!

(also, thanks, Bacardi Jim, I have now had "I Wanna Come Over" by Melissa Etheridge stuck in my head all day. I'm going to have to run my head under the eye wash station now.  )


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

the yellow submarine
the twilight zone
the three little pigs
the dog days of summer
Margaritaville
the man in the moon
copycat
my proctologist


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> (also, thanks, Bacardi Jim, I have now had "I Wanna Come Over" by Melissa Etheridge stuck in my head all day. I'm going to have to run my head under the eye wash station now.  )


Listen to "Skin Deep." It drives all other music from the head.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> the Secret Garden
> Watership Down
> Peyton Place
> Tara
> ...


What, no 42? Thats the answer to everything!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> What, no 42? Thats the answer to everything!


Vampy already said it.


----------



## jackievwi (Dec 26, 2008)

mine...not yours


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

sorting hat

bidet


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Return to Sender
90210
the Hills
the septic tank
the Harper Vally PTA


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

when hell freezes over


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Mr. Holland's opus


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

to, to mints in one
sleep, perchance to dream
"Wired" Magazine


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

the Playboy mansion
Desperate Housewives
Sex and The City


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

...the Great Void
...my pile of unread books
...my secret Russian operatives

This thread is cracking me up!! Thanks, Scott.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

close for comfort
Room 222
Milli but not Vanilli
the ice planet Hoth


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dog the Bounty Hunter


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> close for comfort
> Room 222
> Milli but not Vanilli
> the ice planet Hoth


LMAO Milli but not Vanilli


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hell and gone
Spy vs Spy
I don't care where
the Moon, Alice!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

intinst said:


> the Moon, Alice!


HA!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

the Nth degree
Sir, with love
and fro


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

The Little House on the Prairie
Shoopoopie
Kwik-E-Mart
742 Evergreen Terrace
The Shack
The Host
Dewey
The Book Thief


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

The Love shack, baby


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> The Love shack, baby


TIIIIIIIIIIINN ROOF! Rusted!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

rock lobster


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread, Scott!

We've blogged it here: http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/02/finish-this-sentence-send-wirelessly-to/


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Did I win yet?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Wait,  we can win?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Wait, we can win?


Sorry. Settle down, pilgrim. I was just being me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

(how did we forget these)


Hugh Jackman

Hibbing

the textiles mill

the knitting circle

The Kindleboards

my iPod

my iPhone

Davey Jones' locker

Davey Jones

Perter, Paul and Mary

Mary's Little Lamb

Dante's Inferno

Narnia

Amazon.com

Barnes & Nobles

Local library


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hugh in Hibbing

(thanks for the idea, Vampyre!)

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

No problem ma'am

Hugh at the Hibbing Textiles fair (too long)

Huwey, Dewey, and Lewey

Headless Horseman (let's see him read it)

Starship Enterprise co/ Spock


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My KIndle 

Nobody

Anybody


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

The Who


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The Three Stooges

The Golden Girls

Miami Vice

The Monkees

The Sugar Shack


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

the top of Mt Krumpet to dump it
Tipperary, a long way
the white cliffs of Dover
Banquo's Ghost
the doghouse
the locker room
the pitcher's mound
training camp
the monster under the bed


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Far, Far away
My boon companion
Westminster Abbey


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

a Bridge too far

the Bridge of the river Kwai

The Bridge to Terabithia

The Trolls under the bridges

the C.H.U.D.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

the slammer
the pen
the hokey


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

> the hokey


but not the pokey?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

the Gates of Hell
the head of a pin
where angels dance
San Diego  
a long walk on a short pier
a trip around the world
a long day's journey
the end of the rainbow


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

My Side of the Mountain
The Other Side of the Mountain


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Walton's Mountain

Blue Ridge Mountains

The Mountains of Madness


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, Scott!
> 
> We've blogged it here: http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/02/finish-this-sentence-send-wirelessly-to/


W W. I thought it'd be at least a couple of weeks before you guys were desperate for content .

And you're welcome. For some really funny stuff read the Dracula has been renamed thread!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> W W. I thought it'd be at least a couple of weeks before you guys were desperate for content .
> 
> And you're welcome. For some really funny stuff read the Dracula has been renamed thread!


But.... that's just me being a geek.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> But.... that's just me being a geek.


and that differs from this how?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> and that differs from this how?


I'm even geekier in that thread.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Special K


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

the Dr. Phil show
Judge Judy
the third fret of my guitar
the top of the Chirstmas tree
the bottom back shelf of the 'fridge


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

The world of missing socks


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike Wazowski
Henry J. Waternoose
Monstropolis
Bedrock
Rosey the Robot


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

the Big Lebowski
the Dude
the Nihilists


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> the slammer
> the pen
> the hokey


the stir

the seventh ring of Hades


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

the top of the Empire State building
the bottom of the deep blue sea
the crawlspace in my attic
a rock and a hard place

Ann


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Jimmy Hoffa

Amelia Earhart

The Mary Celeste


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The Edmund Fitzgerald
The Big lake they call Gitche Gumee
The top of old Smokey


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

the Bermuda Triangle


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

over the river
through the woods
the long way home
over the rainbow
yo momma
the guy next door
Monk


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You forgot:
grandmother's house we go!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL... I wanted to put *over the river* and *through the woods* together, but it was too long!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

the wayward wind
Columbo
Kojak
the Lone Ranger


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

mask man


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

to....
the iron mask
the Prince
my dealer
back to the future
my pillow

YOu guys are soooo FUNNY!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> the end of the rainbow


Nice one, Betsy. Sounds just about perfect to me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Dread Pirate Roberts
Prince Humperdink
The Cliffs of Insanity
The Fire Swamp


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

the Purple People Eater
Devil Woman
My Blue Suede shoes
Marie LeVeaux
Against all Odds


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Swamp Thing

Invisible man

someone who cares


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

end of the world.
end of the internet.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

me, myself and Irene
Dumb and dumber


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Mommy Dearest

Dead Man Walking


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

empty space----or you could just put in the space bar 26 times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Nice one, Betsy. Sounds just about perfect to me.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

John Malkovich's brain 

someone who gives a damn

The Priceline Negotiator


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

bosslady said:


> John Malkovich's brain


LOL I loved that.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

mr. postman
the redheaded stranger
up, up, and away
my beautiful balloon
the marines


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

a fifth grader (they're all smarter than i am)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Possum Lodge


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> the people in my head
> 
> everybody
> 
> ...


Gary Anderson of amazon message board fame? LOL that one made me snort my dr pepper. This is a great thread!

Melissa


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Glad to see someone else thought that was funny


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The Twilight Zone
My eyeballs
*My Kindle from Your Account*


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Third Rock From the Sun

Planet Pluto

Venus(Females)

Mars(Males)

Miss February


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

The Outer Limits

lost in space

The Dead Zone

yahooatgoogledotcom


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Area Fifty one


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The Mother Ship
Any and All
Current occupant
My Favorite Martian
The Dark Side
Yo Mama
Whom it may Concern


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Tim Buck Two


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

the Great A’Tuin
Berilia
Tubul
Great T'Phon
Jerakeen
Discworld
Ankh-Morpork
the Agatean Empire
Djelibeybi
Ephebe
Fourecks
Genua
Klatch
Lancre
Quirm
Sto Lat
Überwald 
Cori Celesti
Dunmanifestin
Sto Plains
Ramtops
...

Due to this thread, my Kindle will probably be named the Great A'Tuin. I was not going to name it, but the call of the Great A'Tuin is too irresistible.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Annalog said:


> the Great A'Tuin
> Berilia
> Tubul
> Great T'Phon
> ...


Ever see my Desk Ptop wallpaper? 
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y287/bacardijim/atuin.jpg

Also, A'tuin is my Buzztime (formerly NTN) trivia handle.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

The Peculiar Purple Pie Man of Porcupine Peak
Perdition
Club Dead
River Heights
The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

the Purple People Eater
the Blue Lagoon


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ever see my Desk Ptop wallpaper?
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y287/bacardijim/atuin.jpg
> 
> Also, A'tuin is my Buzztime (formerly NTN) trivia handle.


Great wallpaper!


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

to...
my mailbox
CuriousLaura (Thanks all, I'll appreciate it   LOL)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

two and a half men

hotel california


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

CuriousLaura said:


> to...
> my mailbox
> CuriousLaura (Thanks all, I'll appreciate it  LOL)


wish I had thought of that, loads of free books. HA


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> wish I had thought of that, loads of free books. HA


I'm not greedy....I'll share 
If I don't like them I'll re-send them wirelessly to Gruntman
LOL


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Green Acres


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Green Acres


It's the place to be.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcnj2lsRgbk&feature=related

Green acres is the place to be
Farm living is the life for me
Land spreading out,
so far and wide
Keep Manhattan,
just give me that countryside.

I don't farm, but I love WV (my countryside)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ever see my Desk Ptop wallpaper?


Really great Wallpaper


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

intinst said:


> Really great Wallpaper


Thank you. I wish I could take all the credit, but I owe it all to the wonderful Paul Kidby.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

CuriousLaura said:


> I'm not greedy....I'll share
> If I don't like them I'll re-send them wirelessly to Gruntman
> LOL


Woo Hooo, I'll be ready.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Send wirelessly to 

                        DISNEY!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

send wirelessly to....

the other room
the bathroom
the cat


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

A Galaxy far far away

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> A Galaxy far far away
> 
> [email protected]


I already said that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Drat, Even the stormtrooper?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Drat, Even the stormtrooper?


Well..... not the stormtrooper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Amish country


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

marianner said:


> Amish country


Good one


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wal-Mart Pharmacy
the back forty
the doghouse
a dark place
a happy place
no place
Humane Society
back to the author
church
the little girls room
Nancy Grace
Captian Kangaroo


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Return to Sender
Address Unknown
No Such Number
No Such Zone


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

the Mulberry Bush
Baa, Baa, Black Sheep
Birds of a Feather
Eencey Weencey Spider
The Farmer in the Dell
Five Little Pigs
Georgie Porgie
Hokey Pokey
Hot Cross Buns
The House That Jack Built
Humpty Dumpty
Jack and Jill
Jack Sprat
John Jacob Jingle.. Schmidt
Kookaburra
The Lion and the Unicorn
Little Bo Peep
Little Boy Blue
Little Jack Horner
Little Miss Muffet
Little Nancy Etticoat
Little Tommy Tittlemouse
The Man in the Moon
A Man in the Wilderness
Mary, Mary, Quite Contrary
Old King Cole
Old Mother Goose
Old Mother Hubbard
Top of Spaghetti
Peter, Peter, Pumkin Eater
Peter Piper 
The Queen of Hearts
Three Little Indians
Simple Simon
The Little Froggy
This Little Piggy
This Old Man
Three Blind Mice
Tom, Tom, The Piper's Son
Wee Willie Winkie
A Wise Old Owl
Yankee Doodle


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

^ you forgot The Old Lady In The Shoe !


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

> you forgot The Old Lady In The Shoe !


I knew I'd miss one....Thanks!


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

to...
Betty Boop
I Love Lucy
Chinese Wall
Giza Pyramids
the pool
Nirvana
Go Green
Hybrid car
no smoking 
Harry, from Sally
are we there yet?

I'm just rambling....sorry


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

> Harry, from Sally


LOL, great one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

suffer the slings and arrows


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

The Man in the Moon
the sea of tranquility
the Dead Sea
The south pole
over the rainbow
Oz


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Mary Mary, quite contrary, trim that....oops!
Hickory Dickory Dock...ooops...
There was an ol lady who lived in a shoe; she and rover...oops.  

Darn; Andrew Dice Clay has ruined me for life...lol.
Jim...


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

the unemployment line
One ruber ducky convoy lane
This old man


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> suffer the slings and arrows


HA!

The Laughing Place (for all the other Song of the South fans out there. Assuming there are any.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

to my stimulus 'package'


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> to my stimulus 'package'


LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Dear Prudence
Live and Let Die
Dictionopolis
Jennifer, Hecate, Macbeth, William McKinley, and me, Elizabeth
the Mixed-up files of Mrs. Basil E. Frankweiler
HAL9000
ADT
Jack Bauer


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hell in a hand basket
'tween a rock and a hard place
Other side of the mountain
Hell and gone


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

marianner said:


> Amish country


HA! I live in Amish country (no, I'm not Amish), so technically, I _do_ send wirelessly to Amish country.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> HA! I live in Amish country (no, I'm not Amish), so technically, I _do_ send wirelessly to Amish country.


LOL! That gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

The Emerald City
Yo quiero Taco Bell
my dog _(would Amazon believe me and refund it?)_
spell check
an editor
that malt shop in the sky
the great beyond
my vegetable garden
*follow * the yellow brick road
Mordor
a very merry unbirthday
4, 6, 8, 10, 12...
+2=5 for large values of 2
Walk the Line
get free 5-9 day shipping
hide under a stack of books
me with free shipping
Nottingham
Sherwood Forrest
...I forgot
ROUSs
Wayside School
the 2nd star to the right
prove myself right

Thanks for all the laughs!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

...someone who cares

...the back of my mind

...my subconscious

...my dream world


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

it


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, this is great!  I love the references to the Princess Bride (yes I can be a girly girl!)
Which made me think of these:

the cliffs of insanity
hello, my name is inigo montoya
you killed my father
prepare to die
Guilder
Florin
inconceivable
the six fingered man
as you wish
the albino
shrieking eels
iocane powder
Vizzini
Fezzik
Miracle Max
to the death
to the pain
stop it now I mean it
anybody want a peanut

Okay, now that I have proven that I am a nut case, I'm going to bed.  But that was fun!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^I guess we can count on you fo9r the book klub when/if it happens.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

didir1010 said:


> Wow, this is great! I love the references to the Princess Bride (yes I can be a girly girl!)
> Which made me think of these:
> 
> the cliffs of insanity
> ...


And you forgot my favorite:

I'm not a witch, 
I'm your wife...


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

BambiB said:


> And you forgot my favorite:
> 
> I'm not a witch,
> I'm your wife...


I figured I had to stop somewhere!!! I actually was thinking...

to blave


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^I guess we can count on you fo9r the book klub when/if it happens.


You know Jim, I actually got so excited last night because I found an old thread from November that said the book was $1.95 on Amazon.... Well I guess I should have realized that this is MARCH because the book is now at $6.40.... but I might have to splurge and get it anyway so I can read it again!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

didir1010 said:


> Wow, this is great! I love the references to the Princess Bride (yes I can be a girly girl!)
> Which made me think of these:
> 
> the cliffs of insanity
> ...


I really MUST read that book again.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^I guess we can count on you fo9r the book klub when/if it happens.


You going to lead this book klub??


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

Walt Disney World

Sorry if it's already been said I didn't read every page, but didn't see it on the list and I actually do this quite often.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristus412 said:


> Walt Disney World
> 
> Sorry if it's already been said I didn't read every page, but didn't see it on the list and I actually do this quite often.


You send things to Walt Disney World often, or you often change your Kindles' name to make Amazon statements slightly more amusing?

(I thought I was the only one who did the latter  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Angela said:


> You going to lead this book klub??


Given that I've read the book more times than any other member (discovered it at the tender age of 13), it has become a given that I'll lead the book klub when/if it happens. However, there is a current backlog of klubs, given the series nature of the current choices.

So I wait........


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> You send things to Walt Disney World often, or you often change your Kindles' name to make Amazon statements slightly more amusing?
> 
> (I thought I was the only one who did the latter  )


Well i work at Disney so I download books often at work. Sadly my Kindle is nameless a name just never popped out at me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you work at WDW with Robin?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> You send things to Walt Disney World often


Frequently. But not with nearly the frequency at which they send things back to me.


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Given that I've read the book more times than any other member (discovered it at the tender age of 13), it has become a given that I'll lead the book klub when/if it happens. However, there is a current backlog of klubs, given the series nature of the current choices.
> 
> So I wait........


Well I for one vote for a book klub.. just don't forget to tell me when you start it!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

didir1010 said:


> Well I for one vote for a book klub.. just don't forget to tell me when you start it!!


I'm waiting in line.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Operators Standing By


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

How much would YOU pay.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> How much would YOU pay.....


...but wait! There's MORE!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ...but wait! There's MORE!


More than you can Handle?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yuma, at 3:10pm.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Professor Moriarty


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Reviving this thread to say that I cannot believe nobody posted Rivendell.

Me, I'd go with either

to the cat box 
or
to my stateroom on the QE II


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the sentence should read:

Send wirelessly to... all Kindles.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

webhill said:


> I think the sentence should read:
> 
> Send wirelessly to... all Kindles.


This is a good one. Can't believe we didn't think about it. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> This is a good one. Can't believe we didn't think about it.
> deb


But PLEASE, not until they have folders!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> But PLEASE, not until they have folders!!


ROTFL


----------

